# What you see above a drop ceiling....



## ibew415 (Mar 23, 2014)

...are some things you wish you would have never seen!

I call this....the incandescent retrofit special!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

ibew415 said:


> ...are some things you wish you would have never seen!
> 
> I call this....the incandescent retrofit special!


No one will know:laughing:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Pass the eye bleach!


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> Pass the eye bleach!


Returning after a long hiatus I see!


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Yea......thought Id pop in. My garden has been a bit of a bust this year, soooo a little extra time on my hands.....cold wet june, then blazing hot sun....half my stuff went kaput before it even started. I still haven't gotten one zucchini yet when usually I have had 12.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

That random CFL takes the cake. :laughing::laughing::laughing: Does it light up?


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, it was considerate of them to at least have the area lit up for you when you have to go in and fix that mess!


----------



## ibew415 (Mar 23, 2014)

*above another ceiling*

I was told to demo this track light....i just looked above the ceiling to see how it was tied in....."maybe MC" i told myself NOPE!

They tapped off of the near by can light to feed the track!


----------



## Awseay (Aug 19, 2014)

Just ran single strands if thhn? Classic.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I found a persons VCR **** collection once above a drop ceiling. Apparently the guy was into using the back door if you know what I mean.


----------



## ibew415 (Mar 23, 2014)

Chris1971 said:


> I found a persons VCR **** collection once above a drop ceiling. Apparently the guy was into using the back door if you know what I mean.


haha, i have found some VHS movies too...it was just recorded from skinamax, totally early 90s stuff


----------



## bartstop (Sep 30, 2012)

I found a dildo box one time. A big black one. LOL.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

That's if you can even push the ceiling tile up in the first place.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

That's what you get opening someone else lunch box!!! Lol




bartstop said:


> I found a dildo box one time. A big black one. LOL.


----------



## ibew415 (Mar 23, 2014)

more pictures


----------



## ibew415 (Mar 23, 2014)

I just realized Those pictures are not above a drop ceiling...maybe I need a new thread, "only in wyoming!"


----------



## ibew415 (Mar 23, 2014)

and more...


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Stuff and things


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

ibew415 said:


> I just realized Those pictures are not above a drop ceiling...maybe I need a new thread, "only in wyoming!"


No....It's not only in Wyoming.:laughing:


----------



## Chris A. (Feb 15, 2014)

ibew415 said:


> more pictures


I recognize that setting. It's a subway restaurant. I own two of them and would never let it look like that. They must have a very lenient inspector.


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

ibew415 said:


> haha, i have found some VHS movies too...it was just recorded from skinamax, totally early 90s stuff


Hmm, how would you know what was on the tapes if it was just recorded from skinamax?


----------

